

Is there ANY startup that doesn't have  "social networking features"? - rokhayakebe

I am trying to find truly unique startups. The ones that are flying under the radar. Last week I asked if anyone was working on a desktop app and we had some very interesting comments. This week I would like to know if anyone is developing a web applications that has no social networking feature, an application that doesn't evolve around your friends and/or a community?
 
======
samb
chartcapture.com

